

The Sum of Our Google Fears - yurisagalov
http://gizmodo.com/5488482/the-sum-of-our-google-fears

======
yurisagalov
"Google is a company on steroids" -- Andy Grove

Pretty awesome quotes in 2 minutes and 46 seconds, even though this is
somewhat of an "alarmist" video

~~~
mikecane
Paul Revere was probably a silly alarmist too.

